# Beer (Pop) can pyramid



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Set up 6 cans to form a pyramid to shoot. My object was to knock the top one off without disturbing the ones below until I had shot all 6, continuing to shoot the highest one. I found the only way I could do it was to hit high on the can. It helps me to concentrate not just at the can, but at a certain point one the target. I realize most of you will have no trouble, but hopefully it will make it interesting for someone just starting out.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

God mode....empty the cans, first


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's how I decided how many cans to use (-:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Video ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Video ....
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Here you go 






From 2011. Not my best work. It's weird to see me reach in my pocket between shots!

I like this kind of shooting, too. It's fun stuff!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks, M.J. I should have been more specific. Tag video ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, I want to see a Tag video, too!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well MJ has seen me shoot, so that would be like watching paint dry to see my video. I would rather Charles bring Zen to the 2015 MWST to see how bad I shoot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I set up a beer can pyramid and got the top two, then on the third shot I hit too low on the can. I called my friends to see if they would help me empty some more cans this evening so I can see if I can get Charkes a video. I have the best friends ever, they said just tell them when we have enough cans(-: anyway even if I never succeed, drinking beer with friends and shooing the empty cans is a win win situation for me. I can't see MJ's video, I'm sure he did well.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tag said:


> I set up a beer can pyramid and got the top two, then on the third shot I hit too low on the can. I called my friends to see if they would help me empty some more cans this evening so I can see if I can get Charkes a video. I have the best friends ever, they said just tell them when we have enough cans(-: anyway even if I never succeed, drinking beer with friends and shooing the empty cans is a win win situation for me. I can't see MJ's video, I'm sure he did well.


Hmmmm ... sounds like pretty poor excuses to me ... :rofl: :neener: :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Only excuses I've got. (-: it's good for my waist line also, bending over to pick up the cans


----------

